# NDFHTA Trapping Rendezvous



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

will be held on Friday and Saturday August 15th and 16th with this event being held at the Bottineau County Fairgrounds.

Please check out the organization website for an official flyer at

http://www.ndfhta.com

and plan on attending if your weekend is open!

Thanks and hope to meet some of you there!


----------

